# Can these 3 mantids hybridize?



## Bugmankeith (Nov 20, 2019)

Tenodera sinensis, Tenodera aridifolia, Tenodera angustipennis.

If they can do the hybrids and Ootheca look different? Also how can I tell the 3 apart side by side they look so similar!


----------



## Synapze (Nov 20, 2019)

T. angustipennis ooths look different than sinensis. You can find pics via Google to see the differences. It's easier than trying to describe them. 

Just curious... why do you want to breed 3 species that look so similar and are already difficult to ID?


----------



## Bugmankeith (Nov 20, 2019)

Synapze said:


> T. angustipennis ooths look different than sinensis. You can find pics via Google to see the differences. It's easier than trying to describe them.
> 
> Just curious... why do you want to breed 3 species that look so similar and are already difficult to ID?


I never said I want to breed them, they occur in the wild where I live and I was curious since they are so closely related if cross breeding is possible, and if it is would the hybrid offspring and Ootheca look any different than the parents?
 

Also I would like a way to ID the adults, not the Ootheca, thanks.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 20, 2019)

Bugmankeith said:


> I never﻿﻿﻿ ﻿said I want to breed them, they occur in the wild where I live and I was curious since they﻿ are so closely related if cross breeding is possible, and if it is would﻿ the ﻿hybrid﻿ offspring and Ootheca look any different than the ﻿parents?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


Ah.. gotcha. I think the sinensis and aridifolia look almost identical, but angustipennis ooths look more like S. carolina. If they can breed that would explain why they can be so hard to ID.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Bugmankeith (Nov 20, 2019)

So there’s no way to tell the adults apart? I thought each had a different colored spot between the grabbing arms on the chest?


----------



## Synapze (Nov 20, 2019)

Bugmankeith said:


> So there’s﻿ no﻿ way to tell the adults apart﻿﻿﻿﻿?﻿


Ah... got it. Angustipennis is noticeably skinnier than sinensis and has an orange spot between front legs. Sinensis has more of a yellowish spot. I'm not sure about aridifolia.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 21, 2019)

I think the pheromones differ slightly between species, making hybridization unlikely.

- MantisGirl13


----------

